# Greek Getting married my Filipina GF in Philippines



## lazanoz (May 28, 2013)

Hi, I'm in a relationship with a Filipina woman. We are together for so long, we love each other. I'm going to visit her soon. I'm planing on asking her to marry me.

1) If we get married what are the requirements for her to get here in Greece?
How long is it gonna take?

2) If she wants to get a visa will the fact that we will be Married (or legaly engaged) help with the approval? If yes how much is it gonna help. Money is the problem.

3) Will I be able to live in Philippines for long without visa after marriage?

4)If her visa get's rejected (cause of low bank money) How long till she can apply again?

Help me please, I really miss her and I can't leave without her!
Sorry if those questions are silly, I'm clueless.


----------

